# 66 GTO Convertible Shocks Question



## Fred's Topless 66 (6 mo ago)

Hi guys,
I recently replaced the saggy original rear coil springs on my 66 convertible. Coil Spring Specialists, LLC in Kansas made me an amazing pair. The new coil springs gave me a 2" lift over my old saggy ones. I love the new posture.
Question:
What shocks do you guys love for the rears? Do I need a longer than stock shock with my new length? 
How do I figure that out, or do I just ask the counter guy at my parts shop?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Stock length shocks, BILSTEINS!

With Sphon no bind lower mounts.


----------

